# Why are the Europeans such wusses? What's with all this crying?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his favorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.

Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears. 

What gives?


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

You make it sound like it is something to be ashamed of. Showing emotions as a result of working your ass off, and then seeing them come to fruition isn't being a wuss. Especially when beating everyone else (non-euros incl). That's called success, and because someone celebrates it differently from you doesn't make them a wuss either. Just different. No better, and no worse. Get off your high horse.

Or did you expect him to thump his chest as an 'in your face' to some pre-arranged dance routine al a NFL (bad sportsmanship/showmanship)?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I cried after winning a race last year... it's emotional and awesome to win at the local level when you've absolutely buried yourself physically and mentally into doing so- I can only imagine how amazing it would be on an international scale


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I can only imagine exerting myself to the absolute maximum for 6+ hours. With all your strength gone I can imagine the emotions would flow freely. I see nothing wrong with it. Perhaps there is a marketing opprotunity for Kleenex.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

lemonlime said:


> Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his favorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.
> 
> Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears.
> 
> What gives?


I guess you have never won any race before.......


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.giffavorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.
> 
> Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears.
> 
> What gives?


Have you ever won one of the Monuments like, say, a Roubaix or a M-SR?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his favorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.
> 
> Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears.
> 
> What gives?



Please go back into your hole.

I was almost in tears watching.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

From the thread title only I was expecting to read a post about all the whining (i.e. crying) post-race from everyone who didn't win, each explaining how it was someone else's fault and that with better luck they woulda shoulda coulda been a contender. To that I will indeed say "Why are all the racers such wusses? What's with all this crying?" Cyclists are the most inept trash-talkers of any professional sport, bar none.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I dunno*



Circlip said:


> From the thread title only I was expecting to read a post about all the whining (i.e. crying) post-race from everyone who didn't win, each explaining how it was someone else's fault and that with better luck they woulda shoulda coulda been a contender. To that I will indeed say "Why are all the racers such wusses? What's with all this crying?" Cyclists are the most inept trash-talkers of any professional sport, bar none.


I thought Leif Hoste's remark about Flecha
"he doesn't pull and he can't turn " was pretty funny


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Act like you've been there before.*



lemonlime said:


> Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his favorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.
> 
> Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears.
> 
> What gives?


Yup, Americans don't cry.:cryin:


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*'mericans are such manly men!*

You manly men need to go to tractorpull.com. I don't think I saw more 'mericans starting Paris-Roubaix than Europeans. I would hesitate to call anyone who just spent 6 hours riding that kind of race a wuss.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone else see the irony in the "badass" poster who calls-out euros as being wussies having Ben Stiller as his avatar?


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought Leif Hoste's remark about Flecha
> "he doesn't pull and he can't turn " was pretty funny


If that's a pro cyclist's version of throwing down, then they've got some serious work to do.  Hoste is on a fast track to become the Euro version of Hincapie i.e. always missing the ability to be in the right place at the right time. At some point, you have to say it's a lack of racing smarts (relative to the class of riders who win multiple monuments) rather than just a string of bad luck.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

euro-trash said:


> Does anyone else see the irony in the "badass" poster who calls-out euros as being wussies having Ben Stiller as his avatar?


lol good point...

I can see why they would cry just like i cried when i watched my kids being born. It's an emotional moment it's ok to cry


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

hell, i cried when i finished the 65 mile Livestrong Austin ride after having 10 surgeries on my shattered tibia. To win Paris-Roubaix? Are you serious?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

euro-trash said:


> Does anyone else see the irony in the "badass" poster who calls-out euros as being wussies having Ben Stiller as his avatar?


FINALLY! Can't believe it took 13 posts to get here. Sheesh.   

You guys need to visit the lounge more often.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i cry myself to sleep every night


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FWIW, there are tons of basketball, american football, baseball players, etc who cry after winning their respective titles. Are they wussies, also?

Paris Roubaix is basically the TdF of the classics. I would probably bawl my eyes out after winning it.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

I think europeans (and pretty much most of the rest of the world outside America) act more naturally. They call it as it is. They let emotions run. Most of the Americans are so pre-conditioned by their society that they are trained how to speak, how to act, what to like, what to buy. I guess men should not show their emotions is just part of that... generally, they're boring if you ask me.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

I did a 80km skate ski last season in under 6 hours...I cried from the pure flood of the emotion of accomplishing something I didn't think I could. There is always a huge emotional reaction to accomplishing something you never thought you could. I am glad to see more "americans" crying during success.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Just so everybody is clear, the OP is a bit of trolling... in good fun of course.

Me, the only time I cry is when my favorite guy wins the figure skating championships.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

American men never cry, unless they play baseball.






or Football


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

I cry when Mickey dies in Rocky III and when Thomas J dies in My Girl.... ; )


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I only cry when I hear Purple Rain. Other than that, I am manly-man 'mercin, Amurkin, or however you euro-wuss' spell it.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I cried (a little) when I won the '96 Idaho State Championship BMX racing.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

desmo13 said:


> I only cry when I hear Purple Rain. Other than that, I am manly-man 'mercin, Amurkin, or however you euro-wuss' spell it.


Arm-chairian.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

I cried and I didn't even win I think I was 162nd. It was my 6th try at the Leadville 100 trail run when I finly finished in 29h 28m.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I cried (a little) when I won the '96 Idaho State Championship BMX racing.


What is BMX????


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

ejh said:


> I cried and I didn't even win I think I was 162nd. It was my 6th try at the Leadville 100 trail run when I finly finished in 29h 28m.


Wow- finishing that race is a huge accomplishment! :thumbsup: 
I'm thinking of trying the AT100 this year. I'll probably cry if I make it


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

I cried yesterday after dropping a 4lb dookie in the toilet.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Wow- finishing that race is a huge accomplishment! :thumbsup:
> I'm thinking of trying the AT100 this year. I'll probably cry if I make it


thanks, the run is way harder then the mountain bike, finished that in 08. Good luck at AT100 if you do it. And let me know if you need any pasers, if you don't mind running with an old man.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

TheBugMan said:


> I cried yesterday after dropping a 4lb dookie in the toilet.


They should be able to stitch that tearing up.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> Just read the CN post-race coverage of PR. Boonen mentioned his favorite moment was seeing his brother cry from happiness.
> 
> Then I realized that most of the cycling videos where a Euro pro wins ends in tears.
> 
> What gives?


Michael Jordan - on winning first championship
Ditto Kevin Garnet
Brett Farve - when he retires (for the first time)
(I could list more but that'll requires some more thinking and I'm tired)


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

you'all are gonna make me cry....where's my tissue....and chocolates.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

mootinator said:


> you'all are gonna make me cry....where's my tissue....and chocolates.


Not just any chocolate, but that euro in touch with your feelings kind, the dark cacao stuff, that has no sugar or milk in it. Sensitive types love that. Manly-men prefer Snickers.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I cried after just paying off my new stove for the kitchen- the bike stuff I could have got with that money. . . .


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> I cried after just paying off my new stove for the kitchen- the bike stuff I could have got with that money. . . .


i think i need a new fridge soon. now you're going to make me cry.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

i cried when Marley died in "Marley and Me"


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Tissot said:


> I guess you have never won any race before.......


No he's too busy preening and making sure he looks good, he probably doesnt have a clue how hard racing is.....its all about this :mad2: :mad2: .......:mad2: ...........................:mad2: ...:mad2: ..hitting the wall and getting back and hitting it again untill everyone else is destroyed and you win the day.


----------

